# Is this a good price for track?



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

I am seeing NOB 9" Tomy straights for $1.75 and 15" Tomy straights for $2.75.

Please let me know what's a good price...other than free.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

They're decent.......Keep an eye on e-bay. Do a search for 'tomy track'.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

As I didn't find anything HO related or almost in Switzerland, I was looking on eBaaay when searching for my Tomy track elements.... Paying shipping was quite the same from wherever in the world.

The best buys for tracks parts were made from....Australia 
The have a lot of Tomy cars and tracks, even if they call it all AFX when browsing on eeBay.au

Just for info


----------

